# Red or Apricot Std. breeder in the Midwest?



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sure there are folks on the forum that can give you some ideas. 

For me the term "Midwest" can cover a rather large area, so maybe you can narrow it down a bit? Are there states you are looking in specifically or a range you're willing to travel?

Also, lots of people have received wonderful pups from long distances. Are you willing to have a pup flown to you, or is that something that makes you uncomfortable?

Good luck with your search!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you could be more specific, I'd love to help you.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Not sure what equals Midwest...

Both Lidos and Arreau will have red/apricot litters out of Lombardi. 

Lidos is in Nevada.

I have NOLA's in ...NOLA (New Orleans) but I'm pretty certain I am SEC!!!!
(Countryboy that was for you!  Sports joke. Apologies to everyone else)

There are a couple other options if you want to PM or email. 

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

NOLA Standards said:


> Not sure what equals Midwest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEC.... Love it!

Also, second Arreau.... The current litter is ADORABLE! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I recommend Raspberry Woods in Ohio. We have a 5 month old puppy that is wonderful. They are a small breeder, no kennel building. When they say their puppies are raised in our home, they mean it. Both mom and dad are family dogs. And both are delightful. They don't show, but ALL their personal dogs are trained in the performance fields. Lots of puppies go on to get CGC, TDI, rally, obedience and agility awards. Many feel it is a no-no to not show in conformation. But these are lovely well-built spoos with brains and temperament. The bloodlines do not contain the ones I learned to avoid. They tend to have litters in the fall. They are in constant contact with us puppy owners. They host an annual summer get together we can't wait to attend with our Jillian.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Look into autumn shades 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Not sure what equals Midwest...
> 
> Both Lidos and Arreau will have red/apricot litters out of Lombardi.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the votes of confidence, but unless Journey and Lombardi have ten or more babies, their litter is spoken for. And our current litter is all spoken for too. But thanks so much.


----------



## greenmom17 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for responding, I guess the Midwest is pretty vague! We live outside Chicago but are willing to have a puppy shipped or fly to pick it up, that's not really the issue. Just looking for a great puppy for my mom.

I'll look into the breeders that were mentioned here, I appreciate the leads. Any other ideas you have please send my way!

Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You could try Terry Farley at FarleysD Poodles.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Raspberry woods in Ohio would not be too bad to drive. They will absolutely not ship. This was one of the reasons I went there to meet them first when we were looking for a spoo. People that buy their pups fly to get them and fly back with them "in cabin". But most of their pups sell in Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Michigan, all driving to meet all their dogs and to pick out and pick up their pups. I did fly with a pup "in cabin" I bought in Colorado and flew home to Ohio. It went really well. The pup I shipped "in cargo" out of Montana was terrified. My daughter has shipped in cargo 3 different dogs, mature and an older pup. They were all terrified. I will NEVER ship again. This Montana breeder told me that she desensitizes the pups to the noise of a jet with a hair dryer. And I believed her. There are so many noises and sensations, there is no way a pup can be totally desensitized or that mature and confident to handle being alone with all the strangers and noises, and bumping around that happens. I wouldn't ship my infant all by themselves. It would be too scary for them. So I won't ship a pup in cargo, either. Everyone can do what they want. Maybe in cargo shipping goes fine for some dogs. I just don't ever want to risk the damage it can do to a pup again. Plus, I will never trust a breeder to pick a pup and ship it to me in blind faith again. I was lied to. We lost that pup. We faced either euthanizing the puppy or giving her to a trainer that had the facility and the knowledge to handle a very fearful dog. It was the closest we could come to giving that pup a chance at having a life. I still cry over her. Go visit the breeder. Check out the parents. Go get that baby and give it security and reassurance in this new and very scary environment, on a plane right there with you, if you find one too far away to drive.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, Raspberry Woods in Ohio breeds for reds. Some are lighter and some are darker.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

greenmom17 said:


> Thanks for responding, I guess the Midwest is pretty vague! We live outside Chicago but are willing to have a puppy shipped or fly to pick it up, that's not really the issue. Just looking for a great puppy for my mom.
> 
> I'll look into the breeders that were mentioned here, I appreciate the leads. Any other ideas you have please send my way!
> 
> Thank you!


I am in NW Arkansas and have a summer litter planned Palmares poodles is my website 
i breed Red


----------

